# Doug Kelly's Systematic Theology



## RamistThomist (Oct 26, 2006)

Word on the street is that Professor Kelly is coming out with a three-volume systematics. Any news?


----------



## ChristianTrader (Oct 26, 2006)

Draught Horse said:


> Word on the street is that Professor Kelly is coming out with a three-volume systematics. Any news?



Humm that might go along well with Gamble's three volume set.

CT


----------



## Mayflower (Oct 27, 2006)

Draught Horse said:


> Word on the street is that Professor Kelly is coming out with a three-volume systematics. Any news?



I have never read anything yet from professor Kelly ? But i found his e-mail adress : [email protected]. ,maybe you can check this out, and if you have more information concerning his systematics works let us know!


----------



## CDM (Oct 27, 2006)

I am in Dr. Kelly's Systematic class right now. And he has frequently hinted at this. He tells us he'll be finished with his work after Winter.


----------

